# $100.00 Coyotes?



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

So was this a dirty rumor or what? I heard somewhere that the bounty had been raised. I actually got one kilt over the holiday break. When I went online to fill out the form it looks like they are still $50.00? I don't really care either way, just curious.------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep. Still $50.00


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

You could make it $100 if you took real good care of the pelt!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

and an additional $10.00 on ebay if you boil the skull and pick it clean and submerge it in Hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I knew I should of keep those 2 pelts and skulls I got a few weeks back.


----------

